# MICHIGAN... autoshop's for b13s



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

I stay in michigan, in detroit, and southfield during school. I have an 94 2 dr le. In the event that i bought the sr20de, and alot of stuff for the car, where would i get it installed, cause it seems like in detroit no one wants to hook up cars. I mean if it's not a v8 it's not fast is what i got with the beretta, so of course there going to laugh at me when i pull up with a 4 boy. So where would i go to get a engine drop, turbos, nos, exhaust, where they'd actually kno what to do? last time i got an exhaust they gave me 2inch crimp when i specifically told him 2.5 mendral bent, this ass whipe gave me that and didn't want to put my flowmaster on the beretta, and because it's not a v8 it wouldn't profit from it. but oh was he wrong, when we cranked that bad boy up, and all you heard was VROOOM, sounding like a 5.0 mustang. hhahah that's what he gets.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Payn Technologies in Troy, but its gonnna cost ya, it would be cheaper to find a SE-R by far. You really need to get with me if you're serious about getting some speed in that thing, I know a coupld shops that will do the swap. None of them are in Detroit, all are in the suburbs(royal oak, troy, madison heights). Catch me on aim or Yahoo messenger.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

chec out www.sr20deforum.com
there is a guy from indiana named BEN he has a 92 SE-R
he hooks up people with DET swaps, primera swaps, they do geek out at his place


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

There is also a shop in rochester i know of that has decent rates and will do any work you have in mind, i have seen some work and they do fine work, they are mostly hondas, but i did see a 240 they installed a Bluebird 2r20det into, it turned out rather nice. If you want more info, let me know.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

ok thanks a lot i will need to find someone who can install my engine and stuff in my car.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

They do complete engine swaps, paint, turbo's and everything inbetween. You want add phone and connection?


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

add a phone and connection? what do yo mean by that?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Gump the bluebird is FWD SR20DET swap. They most likely did a RWD SR20DET silvia swap.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

yea, i got my ride finally. heheheh. it's faster then i thought. I can't beleive the power i got out of it, compaired to what i thought i'd get. It's just a 4 clynder is what i would've said, but oh my.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes, it was rwd, what i was saying is that if you need a address and phone # for you to contact them i can get it for you.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So here is some info about that shop i was telling you about.

Auto Addictions, Rochester area, 2261 star court,

248-852-9710, ask for Brandon or Mike.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

is that for me gump?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

It most certainly is.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

yo gump did 91sr20de put u up on that sentra club idea for 
Michigan


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Haven't talked to him yet, but I see you posted it on my other thread, sweet. Gump, don't forget to get at me tomorrow, I think I've got a price worked out for you on those parts. xhero, I missed your call the other day, I was out in the garage cleaning it, getting ready for the engine swap. Later fellas.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

im down to have a lil meeet.....


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

man i want to watch you swap


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Im up fora meet. You get your motot yet?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Still waiting on the guy to get back to me, you guys should see how clean I got my garage! I have room for both my cars now! Hey Gump, I got all those parts you wanted off today, that dash came out easier than I thought. We'll set up a BB'Q or something at my house for the meet, so, Michigan guys, post on this thread if interested. Later.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

i'm definately down for that idea, cause that's cool. and your not far from me. let me kno what's up. I ended up getting that radio in but your going to need to see it, cause it doesn't cut off when i cut the car off. hahah. hit me up when you read this or whatever, so i can come through. otherwise i'm going to just call you.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Score, sorry i didnt get to you on tuesday, i left your # at home, i will call today. (wed)


----------

